
Open Source Solution for Big Data Analysis: Metatron Discovery - pure3512
https://github.com/metatron-app/metatron-discovery
======
earlybott
I think it seems very promising in a way that they cover almost every features
for data analysis. Very interesting

------
telco0909
Looks great! especially, the way they customized Druid engine.

